# New printer, recommandations?



## wblink (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi,

At the moment I am using a Canoni995' A3+ printer.
Does it's job, but Canon is not very informative about ic* profiles for even their own printer and paper: in fact: they supply some (not all) with the general driver and that's it.

I was looking at the new Canon Pixma 95'' Pro Mark II (what a name for a printer) wich uses pigmented ink, that should last much longer (indeed, the dye ink on glossy paper vanishes really soon in some sunlight).

But when I looked and asked for ic* profiles at Caon: again no answer.

So my question: which printer do you use, why and what are the results. Is there any good documentation about ic* profiles?

I read a lot about the Epson 38''.


----------



## breyman (Jul 15, 2009)

I have the Canon Pixma 95'' (no Mark II for me - just the Mark I). It treats me well (the prints are very nice), but I agree that finding the profiles (and which profile should be used with which paper type) can be a pain. They are, however, out there. So, if you like the quality and other features of the 95'', don't let that one item hold you back - they're available.

If you're on the fence for other reasons, though, I've also heard a lot of really good things about the Epson 38'' (no first-hand experience though).


----------



## happycranker (Jul 16, 2009)

Willem, I just bought a 38'' and am very pleased it prints great in both LR2 and CS4, I have downloaded paper profiles from the manufactures web sites and the Epson CD that comes with the printer also has all the Epson paper profiles, except Traditional Photo Paper (called Exhibition in USA) which you can get from the web site.

The only thing is figuring out what all the profile names mean, it is a bit confusing, so I am building a spreadsheet to enter all the names, media types and printer settings etc.

The only thing I miss is not being able to print on DVD's.


----------



## wblink (Jul 16, 2009)

[quote author=breyman link=topic=7229.msg49242#msg49242 date=1247685435]
I have the Canon Pixma 95'' (no Mark II for me - just the Mark I). It treats me well (the prints are very nice), but I agree that finding the profiles (and which profile should be used with which paper type) can be a pain. They are, however, out there. So, if you like the quality and other features of the 95'', don't let that one item hold you back - they're available.[/quote]

Could you point out tp me WHERE they are available? I have searched until my head came off foo profiles for the Ci995' without any luck. I haveeven made my own profiles with spyder-pro-elite.
But I notice the profiles depends on: printer, paper and ink. (the last aspect is rarely mentioned).


----------



## wblink (Jul 16, 2009)

[quote author=happycranker link=topic=7229.msg49292#msg49292 date=124771'886]
Willem, I just bought a 38'' and am very pleased it prints great in both LR2 and CS4, I have downloaded paper profiles from the manufactures web sites and the Epson CD that comes with the printer also has all the Epson paper profiles, except Traditional Photo Paper (called Exhibition in USA) which you can get from the web site.

The only thing is figuring out what all the profile names mean, it is a bit confusing, so I am building a spreadsheet to enter all the names, media types and printer settings etc.

The only thing I miss is not being able to print on DVD's.


[/quote]

That sounds really good. I don't want to print DVD's so that is not a point for me. Thanks you both, I will look into teh Epson 38'' further.


----------



## hassiman (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: New printer, recommandations? Epson 3800*

The 38'' is capable of REALLY spectacular results... check out Eric Chan's ( Of Adobe fame) 38'' pages... It really is a spectacular printer.


----------



## wblink (Jul 28, 2009)

[quote author=hassiman link=topic=7229.msg49424#msg49424 date=1247868842]
The 38'' is capable of REALLY spectacular results... check out Eric Chan's ( Of Adobe fame) 38'' pages... It really is a spectacular printer.
[/quote]

Ok,


Somehow (I really don't know why) my Canon started to pring magenta picures again. MarK: other prgsm than LR did better, so I keep saying: LR and Canon are not fond of each other: so I had to choose: another prgm or another printer: I chose the expemsive way and bought th Epsom Stylus Pro 38'', which is now installed.
Now if someone could give me the settings for use with lightroom ...

And yes: please som profilse for the pile of Canon paper I still have (Canon should go in paperproduction: they are GOOD at THAT!)


----------

